# Dubai - Tshirt manufacturers and printers



## Guest

It's a pretty straightforward question I have really. I've moved to Dubai recently (from Australia), and want to start a label here. The thing is, I don't know where to:

i) Get tshirts manufactured here
ii) Get tshirts printed here
iii) Get the tees labelled and packaged (with neck tags and swing tags)

I want high quality tees, similar to American Apparel in terms of their quality and cut (though I have a few of my own tees that I'd also like them to use as a rough pattern too). I would also like to find someone capable of various printing techniques.

Does anyone have any ideas or experience printing and manufacturing tees in this side of the world?


----------



## Guest

Hmm...I take it there aren't too many people out there in Dubai who have tried printing tees locally?

I'm really keen to get started...is there anyone at all who can help?


----------



## Catbox

hey there... don't know much about Dubai... but i read your blog article about the guy getting 30 days in jail for wearing that shirt... wow... There would be a lot of people in jail over here in the US if racy tshirts were illegal lol... good luck with your business...


----------



## Guest

Catbox said:


> hey there... don't know much about Dubai... but i read your blog article about the guy getting 30 days in jail for wearing that shirt... wow... There would be a lot of people in jail over here in the US if racy tshirts were illegal lol... good luck with your business...


Ha, yeah I know...it makes the whole scene over here a bit limiting with such crazy laws. But I guess it's all part of the experience


----------



## vigen

Hi,
We have full facility for any kind of printing and supplying of T-shirts, please send me an email with your requirement so we can start from there.
More info 
www.brandme.biz


----------



## arafathvijith78

*Hosting Reviews*

I had lot of problems with my site when my host was dubaihosting.com now am really glad to work with unlimitedgb.com


----------



## samerT

*hey jake, got any luck with suppliers in UAE ? am starting a small business my self in UAE but cant find a proper supplier. could you help ?
*


----------



## Maestro21

Hey guys,

I'd be happy to help with your t-shirt requirements be it blank supplies, printing or setting up your own label. Shoot me a PM if you're interested. We're based in Dubai, UAE.

Cheers.


----------



## PARUSA

Hi,

I just started my small business and im looking for suppliers of shirts.

Someone quoted me 7 dhs per shirt for 100 pieces, available colours are 
*white, black, red, blue, orange, purple, and green.*

not sure with the quality of the shirt though.

both my machines, heatpress and epson p50 printer from dragonmart.


----------



## skits

I urgently need to order printed tshirts from dubai.

Please can I have prices for 500 pcs with a one colour print on front of tshirt.

Lead time?

Need atleast 180 gsm.

email me on [email protected]Powerstitch.com


----------



## love2knowhow

JakeThePeg said:


> Ha, yeah I know...it makes the whole scene over here a bit limiting with such crazy laws. But I guess it's all part of the experience


Crazy...laws? Show me where any (religious) law...isn't insane in the membrane. But what I can't figure out and it's got me ...is why would you jump out of the fire and into the frying pan...just how much heat it would take to _*cook *_your goose? Meaning, you didn't research (what you needed to know) before going? You didn't think...that far ahead?


----------



## videoland

wratoon.com

they are new and using DTG have good quality for printing


----------



## TimesClothing

Hello,
We are a new-age garment manufacturer based in the UAE manufacturing high quality t-shirts, polo shirts, rugby shirts, jackets & hoodies. 
Please contact me for any inquiries regarding your garment needs and we can provide you with the finest garment products. 
Thanks & Regards,
Times Clothing


----------



## TimesClothing

You can also visit our website for more information

Welcome to Times Silk Screen Trading LLC

Thanks and look forward to hear from you.


----------

